# goat feed prices



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyone else was paying for feed these days. My TSC has been steadily raising prices and now goat feed/chow is $13-16 a bag. Today, the regular ol sweet mix for horses/goats, etc. went to $10.39 a bag. I don't know if this is high to everyone else or not but it was below $8 I believe over the summer. So what are your feed prices per bag in your area?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We pay $13 for Tradition Goat Feed at our seed and feed.It was $10 last year  Prices just keep jumping every few months.Goats gotta eat though so we pay it


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We are paying almost the same as you. Goat chow is $16.00 a bag and the horse/goat feed is $12.00 a bag (this is what we feed them as the goat chow is just to $$$).


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I pay $9.99 for 16% Red Chain Dairy Goat Ration Sweet Feed.

Texas hasn't had that bad economy sweep as bad as other states I guess.

Costal square bales are $8.00 or $7.50. 50 lbs of Chaffeye is $11.99. Although I don't buy chaffeye due to bad rumors I have heard. Alfalfa loose cubes are $7.00 for 50 lbs.

For a town with only 50,000 people (college town, most aren't permanent residents, small town and lots of people) we have an excellent feed store. Well we have like 5 feed stores but this is by far the best one.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

TS just went up to $18 a bag for purina goat chow....looking for another source now...that's too much in my opinion. $18.50 a bale for alfalfa and $13 a bag for alfalfa pellets


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone has been raising prices. I used to get a bag of layer pellets for $9 now it is $12-13.

TSC has been running about a $1 more a bag on most things I buy compared to Countrymax (which unfortunately is regional, so you may not have it) This week my local feed store is doing their annual feed/shavings sale, with prices 20% off regular, less if you pay cash or check, they will store it and let you pick it up at your leisure..............I usually buy some grain at that time and many of my shavings, at least to get me thru 4-5 months b/c no one ever has shavings on sale. Maybe if you 'contract' with a local store they will cut you a price break? I know the chain stores won't do that.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

I know there is a grain elevator in town that sells different feeds. Maybe I will see what they have. A cousin of mine gets his horse feed there and they mix it special for him with what he wants in it. I just wonder if I could get a feed that would be better for the goats at about the price I'm paying for the stuff at TSC. We do have a Rural King and a Buckheits(like TSC only much better) in neighboring towns but I get it so often, it would be better to get it here. Last year, when my hubby cleaned his grain bins out, I got lots of corn to feed the horses and that worked out well. Just wonder what all I would need to put in if I mixed myself. Currently, they get All Stock, with sweetfeed and sunflower seeds. They seem to go for the corn first in the sweetfeed so I'm wondering if I could add a little of that too. I just don't know if it actually gives them anything beneficial.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Stacie1205 Just so you know corn is just a carb so if you need them to gain weight then corn is good if not then I would not add more. If I remember right it is not too high in protein and it is hard for animals to digest. My feed is about $12.50 a bag its a 16% textured sweet feed with deccox made for goats from a local feed mill.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm paying $13 for Noble Goat fed and $16 for Purina Goat Chow at TSC here in TN... looks to be about par with you guys... I could get another brand lightly cheaper at the co-op but that requires switching -- and a couple of my does have VERY sensitive tummies  so It's safer to stay with what they've got .


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We are also blessed w/many choices for feed and hay in our area. 

We pay 10.50 per bag of grain and the sudan bales we feed have gone from 6 up to 8.75 this summer, but given the drought in TX I don't think that is too bad. The item that cost the most for us is BOSS (nearly $30 for a 25lb bag). I also supplement the bucks w/calf manna-that has never been cheap but a 25lb bag lasts a few months so the $20 for it is ok.

now my horse feed...that is a different story! Hay, when you can get it is 15 for a bale of coastal and the feed ranges from 13 to 16 depending on the protien content. Our young horses eat 12% protien and our old guy gets 14%.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

When I started raising goats this May dairy goat feed (sweet) from agway was $11.25. Now it is 14.45. If I can't get to agway I have to pay 18 at TS (which is almost the same 16% feed...only different brand). Feed is still going up, I would not be surprised if it went to 18 at agway during the winter.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The Blue Seal Caprine Challenger that I feed is pretty near to $15 per 50lbs....ATM though...The only ones getting it are my boys and the last sack I bought has been here for 5 weeks now so I guess the price increase hasn't affected me much yet...at least til I start my bred does on grain again. Alfalfa cubes at TSC run about $14 for a 50lb sack


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to blow you all away here and tell you im paying $20 with tax for a 50lb bag of 16% Purina goat chow. They wanted $24 in one feed store... $13 is the cheapest I can find for a bale of alfalfa 3rd cutting. We can get up to 7-8 cuttings here.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

It is outrageous. I stocked up over the summer, because I worked at a feed store and knew what was going on with the farmers. What happened was that with all the bad weather back east, the grain crops were wiped out and did not yield as much as they hoped. They were like down about 50% if I remember correctly. To top things off, the government forced about 40% of the corn crop to be used for ethenol. That did not leave much for feed. I think I saved one of the newsletters. I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I stopped feeding grain to my girls (all dry). They get alfalfa hay morning and night and grass pasture during the day, free choice minerals and soda, etc. but no grain. So at present, the amount I'm paying for grain is $0.00.
And that makes me :greengrin:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I paid $13.00 +tax for my last bag of Purina goat Chow. As soon as it's gone, doe will be dried up and they will only get hay for the winter. Hay here just went up to $200 a ton!


----------



## SweetSaanens (Mar 6, 2011)

Being organic farmers feed became quite pricey for us at $30/50# bag. Se we started mixing our own and the price has dropped considerably as I am sure it would if you weren't organic too.
We get 1 50# bag each of barley, oats and wheat bran for $18 for the barley and wheat and $14 for the oats. Since we soak the barley and the wheat bran is quite light (the bag is twice the size of the others at the same weight) it goes ALOT further and they all seem to be doing very well on it since we made the change. 
If you don't care for organic feed then it would probably be close to half the price for each bag of feed.

We now pay about 1/3 what we used to on grain.



We do have one spoiled goat that hates it and throws her bowl on the floor when she sticks her head in and sees it but the others all love it.


----------

